# Ruger-57™



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://ruger.com/products/ruger57/models.html


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I am NOT buying a new caliber gun of any sort. 2020 resolution. I AM going to control my impulses. Ruger PCC, 2 Taurus TX22's,, Glock 17, LCP II, Springfield Hellcat. All 2019 impulse buy's. The thousands of rounds of ammunition was carefully planned and thought out.


----------



## Sabreeena (Oct 26, 2019)

Tangof said:


> I am NOT buying a new caliber gun of any sort. 2020 resolution. I AM going to control my impulses. Ruger PCC, 2 Taurus TX22's,, Glock 17, LCP II, Springfield Hellcat. All 2019 impulse buy's. The thousands of rounds of ammunition was carefully planned and thought out.


+1


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

If your looking for a 5.7 it would certainly be cheaper than the FN. 20 round mag, that's awesome.


----------

